# Rice...



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Making the switch to rice. Any tricks to make it taste a little better?

The butter option is a no go... I hate the stuff!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pepper, lots of pepper,

Pineapple chunks,

EVOO


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Depends on what your having it with..

chicken stock cube whilst its boiling..

curry powder/tomatoe puree once cooked makes sort of a balti type dish if your not good in the kitchen

chopped onions in whilst its boiling and then throw in some sliced tomatoes and spices like garam masala / curry and chilli flakes


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Low salt soy sauce.

Bung some of that in once cooked, could eat the rice just by itself all day long!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I use green pesto or light soy sauce


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I like maggi sauce. Not sure what it actually is, something like soy sauce, but its sooooo good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

All decent idea's boys! Will be having with chicken will try some of it!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Scrambled egg peas chopped small veg, wholegrain rice.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mix it into chilli con carne, sorted


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Any spices are good.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Spend the extra few pennies and get basmati


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Try quinoa instead. It has a much better protein profile and it better for you.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Some good spices and flaovoring combinations:

Cardamon, lemon grass and coriander seeds

On large bay leaf

Cumin and cinnamon

Turmeric

And if you don't mind adding some healthy fat kcals you can cook your rice normally then when not quite done remove it, drain it, and finish the cooking in some coconut milk... yummy coconut rice which you can optionally throw some rasins thrown in (coconut rice is great with a spicy papya salad and bbq chicken and an ice cold beer... a lao and nw thai classic!)


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Today I had brown rice in my rice cooker lobbed in some tuna, pepper, hot sauce and reggae reggae sauce was boom!


----------

